# Kap Verdischen Inseln: Insel Boa Vista



## nostradamus (15. August 2019)

Hi,
machen dieses Jahr auf den Kap Verdischen Inseln, auf der Insel Boa Vista urlaub. Kann jemand was bzgl. des angelns sagen? Lohnt es sich eine Rute fürs ufer einzupacken? 

danke
mario


----------



## Bertone (16. August 2019)

Lohnt sich immer. Habe dort zwar nie selbst vom Ufer gefischt, bringt das mit sich, wenn man mit dem Segelboot unterwegs ist, aber die fangen dort meines Wissens nach recht gut vom Ufer Pompanos, Pferdemakrelen, Bonito, Mahi-Mahi usw., kommt eben auf die Jahreszeit und die lokale Tiefenstruktur an - kleine Stachelmakrelen sind ganzjährig ufernah zu finden. Ich fische bei solchen Gelegenheiten gerne mit einer 2,80er 10g-Rute auf kleine Gabelmakrelen vom Ufer aus - macht Spaß und ist lecker. Wenn Gepäck keine Rolle spielt, dann nimmst zusätzlich noch eine stramme Bootsspinnrute mit, vielleicht findest einen lokalen Fischer mit dem Du mit rausfahren kannst. Die machen das meiner Erfahrung nach häufig gerne für kleines Geld, weil sie dann erstens weniger früh los müssen, ihr Geld schon beim Start mit weniger Erfolgsdruck verdient haben und insgesamt ein stressfreier Tag winkt. Das sind dann meist 6-8m Holz- bzw. Plastikschüsseln, durchaus sehr seegängig, und die Leute wissen was sie tun. Nur Schwimmweste bei solchen Gelegenheiten nicht vergessen, die sind auf den Kähnen häufig eher selten. Falls Bonitos vor Ort sein sollten schleppt man auf jeden Fall erstmal kleine Twister, entweder roter Kopf mit Auge und gelber Twister (~5-8cm), oder anders herum gelber Kopf roter Twister. Die Bissfrequenz ist häufig 3-4 mal höher als bei den nachgeschleppten Federjigs der Einheimischen - meine Erfahrung. Bei der Gelegenheit kleine Jigköpfe und Twister zum Verteilen nicht vergessen, damit macht man sich Freunde.


----------



## nostradamus (16. August 2019)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## nostradamus (18. August 2019)

Hi,
gibt es dort eigentlich sowas wie ein angelgeschäft????


----------



## Andal (18. August 2019)

Meine Erfahrung aus den frühen 80ern am Roten Meer. Die Fänge bei der nicht wohlhabenden Bevölkerung abgeben. Die freuen sich ein Loch in den Bauch und am folgenden Angeltag hast du Helfer noch und nöcher! Und lieber extra für den Urlaub preiswerte Ausrüstung kaufen. Die lässt du bei der Heimreise dann deinem Guide. Du hast dann einen Freund fürs Leben!


----------



## Bertone (18. August 2019)

Kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, am besten fragst Du bei der nationalen Tourismusinformation nach. kapverden.de ist wie es scheint die richtige Adresse für diese Frage.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. August 2019)

Da war ich vor glaube 8 Jahren mal ! Ich fand es absolut toll! !!! 
Muss allerdings auch sagen das ich dort meinen ersten und bisher einzigen Tiegerhai gefangen hatte ! ( C & R )
Aber auch Tun usw usw kann man dort richtig gut fangen .Lizenzen sind einfach schnell vor Ort zu bekommen. Guides mit Booten zu sehr fairen Preisen auch direkt vor Ort! 

LG


----------



## warrior (19. August 2019)

Moin Waller Michel,
hört sich gut an. Was hattest du für eine Ausfahrt bezahlt? bzw. was sind faire Preise auf Boavista?
danke


----------



## Waller Michel (19. August 2019)

Das waren damals so grob 100 Euro gewesen pro Ausfahrt und pro Person. 
Es wäre aber billiger gegangen, nur das Boot hatte das beste Tackel und war speziell auf Tiegerhai ausgerüstet. 
Auch war der Besitzer sehr kompetent und hatte ne 130 Lbs Ausrüstung von Pen zur Verfügung gestellt mit allem drum und dran. 
Dafür hatte ich anderen Orts schon ein vielfaches gezahlt. 
Wünsche dir Petri und LG


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2019)

Hi,
kannst du dich noch erinnern, wo und wie du das Boot gebucht hast? 
100 euro sind mega fair. Ich habe was von 800 euro gelesen...

angelsachen bekommt man wahrscheinlich nicht... 
danke
mario


----------



## Waller Michel (19. August 2019)

Da kann ich am WE mal meinen Cousin fragen, der hatte das damals organisiert direkt vor Ort ! Wir waren 4 Personen und hatten den Preis ausgehandelt. ....aber wie gesagt ist ca 8 Jahre her .

LG


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2019)

danke


----------



## Waller Michel (22. August 2019)

So ich hatte mit meinem Cousin gesprochen! 
Allerdings kann sich der Holzschädel nicht mehr erinnern mit wem genau wir dort ausgefahren sind ! Allerdings war Er vor 3 Jahren nochmal da und hätte das Boot nicht mehr gefunden im Hafen  ( warum auch immer? ) 
Aber er sagt es wäre am günstigsten einfach im Hafen den Bootsführer anzusprechen und einen Preis zu verhandeln, evtl mit mehreren Leuten!  Es wäre durchaus was für 500 Euro zu bekommen das geteilt durch 4 ist dann immer noch sehr annehmbar finde ich ?

Schade das ich dir nicht mehr helfen konnte! 
LG


----------



## Locke_der_Boss (23. August 2019)

Ich war letztes Jahr auf Sal. Von 100€ pro Charter würde ich mich gedanklich ganz schnell verabschieden. Die Jigging Touren Kosten ab 800€ und die Schwertfischtouren ca 1300€. Klar gibt's auch billigere, aber das waren immer schlecht ausgerüstete Boote. Am Ufer kostete das Guiding 120€. Ne schwere Reiserute ab 100g Wurfgewicht wäre ideal. Gefischt wurde mit schweren Poppern und Stickbaits auf Pferdemakrele bis 10 Pfund und Goldmakrele. Auf YouTube gibt's ja genug Videos darüber., z. B.


----------



## nostradamus (30. August 2019)

Hi,
bin leider wieder da. Vielen Dank euch für die Tipps. Werde das ganze nächstes jahr weiter verfolgen, denn es geht n#chstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dorthin.
danke
mario


----------

